# Replacing Roof Vent



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi fellow Outbackers;

I'm looking for assistance in replacing a factory roof vent. My 292BH came stock with a non-powered roof vent in the kitchen area. It's the only roof vent in the main cabin and it's non-powered for some reason. I plan to upgrade to a Maxxair or Fantastic remote powered unit that has an ability to run both fan and exhaust modes.

Anyway down to my question; the current vent is non-powered with no fan. Will there be 12v power provisions already available in the roof opening upon removal of the vent? I would like to think that Outback would run power to the fan openings then depending on trim would either use it or not.

If there's no power pigtail looming in the area, I'll have to jump power from the next closest source which would be the ceiling overhead lights. I'm a little hesitant to do that as the light circuit is switched off a cabinet button which would kill fan power whenever in use.

Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, I did this same thing to my 2011 277RL last year. I put in a Fan-Tastic Vent fan.
Did not want to take power from the ceiling light nearby because it is also switched from the control panel.
Some people get 12v from behind the microwave but I wanted to avoid removing the microwave.
Power to my light over the kitchen sink is always there even though the light has a switch.
So ... I tapped into the input 12v power for the light under the kitchen cabinet.
I routed 12v power wire inside the cabinet then into the ceiling channel between roof trusses that went directly by the vent.
The cabinet helped me hide everything. I did not have to fish wires through roof trusses. Just in the void between them.

If I can do it most anyone can. Have a tube or two of "Non-sag Dicor" available when you do it.

Last week I put a Fan-tastic Vent Fan in the bathroom. Power was there so that was a cinch.
The most difficult thing for me is getting as much of the old Dicor off the roof without tearing the roof.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I am not real sure about the lay out in a 292BH , but in our 210RS the light above the front bunks has a "live" to it (it is not switched in with the other roof lights) I removed it and spliced a wire to the "live" and fished it through the ceiling to the vent. I then installed a Max Aire fan. It was "stupid easy" as you do not have to remove the existing vent. However the draw back is, with Mickey Mouse single speed switch (which I replaced with a 3 speed switch from a local auto supply store) and it is noisy--more than a Fantastic Fan--which you would have to remove the entire existing vent, and the Fantastic Fan costs more---but is a better product, and makes less noise!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

If you decide to add the Fan-Tastic Vent Fan, this link will provided some tips that helped me.
http://forums.goodsamclub.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/26003996


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the input all.

I believe the consensus is no ceiling power will exist at the vent and will need to be jumped from another source. I do have 2 other ceiling lights, one in the bedroom and one in the bunk-house, which have unswitched constant power. Both of those lamps are several feet away so I'll likely have to string through several roof trusses to get there. Not sure how best to approach that so a little discovery will be necessary. I'll also look into the overhead cabinet shot and see if there's any lateral access available. Wish me luck!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Bathroom light and fan are also good sources of non switched power.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Best of luck. I am so happy with my Fan-Tastic Vent Fans.
Well worth the effort.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

I removed the microwave last night in our 2015 Outback terrain 20TRS. 12 volt wires that feed the hood fan/light and over sink light are there. I snaked a 14AWG wire from the vent to the behind the microwave with no issues. Going to splice it in there. Looks like this circuit also feeds the ceiling light near the bunks. I purchased a Maxx Air Deluxe. Specs say it draws 5 amps max. I already swapped out all the lights to LED so this 15 amp circuit should handle the new fan. We will never use the hood fan as it does nothing but blow back in your face. I may remove it completely and install just a light in there. It took the whole hood fan/light assembly down and it frees up a ton of room above the stove top. A normal light fixture will cover the hole in the bottom of the cabinet.

Next I need to remove the existing vent and install the Maxx Air fan. Need to wait for a day with no rain/storms.


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

^^^
I was inspecting last night and think I can do the exact same thing. It's a lateral shot from the vent ceiling opening to the microwave cabinet of only a couple feet hopefully within the same ceiling truss cavity. My MaxxAir Deluxe should be here in time to do the mod this weekend. Thanks all!


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Gaffer222 said:


> I removed the microwave last night in our 2015 Outback terrain 20TRS. 12 volt wires that feed the hood fan/light and over sink light are there. I snaked a 14AWG wire from the vent to the behind the microwave with no issues. Going to splice it in there. Looks like this circuit also feeds the ceiling light near the bunks. I purchased a Maxx Air Deluxe. Specs say it draws 5 amps max. I already swapped out all the lights to LED so this 15 amp circuit should handle the new fan. We will never use the hood fan as it does nothing but blow back in your face. I may remove it completely and install just a light in there. It took the whole hood fan/light assembly down and it frees up a ton of room above the stove top. A normal light fixture will cover the hole in the bottom of the cabinet.
> 
> Next I need to remove the existing vent and install the Maxx Air fan. Need to wait for a day with no rain/storms.


Fan is in, install took 2 hours plus an hour for the electrical work from the other day. I used 1.5 tubes of dicor. Hardest part is taking your time removing old vent and dicor. Careful not to over tighten the base. My roof has a serious radius curve and I think the base curved a little. I had a real hard time getting the fan to seat far enough into the base to get the 4 mounting screws in. The Maxx Air deluxe fan has some serious power if you run it at full speed. So far I am impressed.

I hope this solves the issue of a non venting stove hood vent, aka "noise maker" as that's all it really does.


----------

